# Popular Mechanics adds 2011 X5 35d to long term fleet



## Display_Name (Apr 14, 2010)

I was searching for some x5 info and stumbled upon this post which appears to be from the upcoming August issue.

http://www.popularmechanics.com/cars/reviews/reliability-report/bmw-x5-xdrive35d-reliability



> ... [W]e were eager to test out another diesel's fuel economy. BMW revised the X5 for 2011, which seemed the perfect excuse to sample its torquey diesel engine.
> 
> The 3.0-liter sequential twin-turbo inline six-cylinder engine uses a particulate filter and AdBlue-a urea solution injected into the exhaust gas that converts nitrous oxide into inert nitrogen and water vapor-to achieve emission levels that pass muster in all 50 states.
> 
> ...


----------



## János (Jun 19, 2010)

A few days ago I discovered another interesting Popular Mechanics article:

2010 BMW 335d "Best Luxury Vehicle"

It seems to be from last December so most folks have probably seen it already.


----------

